# LOTR: In Dreams (LASS + Symphobia + TheTrumpet)



## FireGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I took things I learned from doing the Band of Brothers Snippet, and applied it to Lord of the Rings. How do you think it sounds? 

I'm not going by the recording again just because I did this from memory, and I don't feel like redoing the MIDI input. Just trying to get something respectable.

Strings - LASS
Brass - Symphobia/TheTrumpet/VSL Solo Horn
Percussion - True Strike 1/Cinesamples DoW

Reverb: Todd-AO ER + LA Walt Disney Hall tail + EMT 250 wash + PSP Warmer.

UPDATED: http://www.aixsyd.com/music/LASS_InDreams2.mp3

~Fire


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds good. I think the violins (primarily) on the left need a bit of eq, but the transitioning between notes sounds really good (good job, Andy!).

Cymbal crash sounds wack. 

Sorry, but The Trumpet does not work. Not that it's you; this is the third orchestral peice I have heard with The Trumpet, and it simply does not work for orchestral music. Not even close. Most things you can get a way with - this you can't, I am now convinced. Sounds great for other jazz-type stuff and smaller ensembles; not orchestral.

Cheers.


----------



## FireGS (Jul 30, 2009)

EQ in which direction? Where at?

/agree on Cymbal. Fixing.

I'm not entirely sure about the Trumpet. I think I need to really fix it, but I have a feeling I can make it work. Gimme a few minutes more with it, and I'll upload a new version after I hear back about the EQ.


----------



## FireGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Updated. I like this better. Used VSL Fanfare instead.


----------



## Lex (Jul 31, 2009)

This just sounds bad...

I think its mostly cause of the way you play it. Try offseting some notes here and there..and most of all try riding that CC1, this sounds like it was played real time on a fancy workstation keyboard ala Motif or someting..

aLex


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 31, 2009)

Way too synthy man! The sounds need to have more life to them!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 31, 2009)

I won't comment a lot further but I have the feeling, that a lot of the synthyness all others are mentioning is coming from the fact that the block chords feel like that - block chords. Oooooon, off, ooooon, off, ooooooon and so forth. Try to think of the individual musician playing a line there, even when "hiding" in the background.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 31, 2009)

Fire, when you hear this do YOU feel it sounds expressive? Never mind if it sounds cool or nò


----------



## FireGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't tell anymore. been working on it and relistening for hours, and its all just bleh now. It was just a test anyhow.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 31, 2009)

Not too sure where to go with the eq; I would have to sit down with it and try a few things.

I disagree that this sounds synthy. I think, as I said, the note transitions are good. Sure, it needs a little more life, but this sounds ALOT less synthy than most other mockups with strings I have heard - specifically on this board.



PolarBear @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> ...I have the feeling, that a lot of the synthyness all others are mentioning is coming from the fact that the block chords feel like that - block chords. Oooooon, off, ooooon, off, ooooooon and so forth. Try to think of the individual musician playing a line there, even when "hiding" in the background.



No offense, but you make it sound like the block chord scenario is Fire's fault.... :?


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 31, 2009)

More dynamic please, and use the trumpets controllers!... 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## FireGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Did... =\


----------



## PolarBear (Aug 1, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> No offense, but you make it sound like the block chord scenario is Fire's fault.... :?


I didn't say he should chnage the composition, but how to approach it in a better way IMHO.


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2009)

i liked the first seconds then i felt the brass is laking expressiveness then the cymbal came and i hated how out of mix it sounded otherwise all the middle part is very bad in term of expression
till the end comes and i like the last part when the violins takes the melody.


----------



## Niah (Aug 1, 2009)

Fire did you perform this or did you simply upload a midi file of the LOTR?

If that's the case, I would suggest you to perform all the parts even if that's alot of work, the results are far superior in the end.

I was just wondering because your mockup of barber's adagio was much more expressive than this.


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2009)

am not sure but i remember he did this midi sometime ago only with symphobya may be and now he is redoing it with LAss and new Mix and reverb..


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 1, 2009)

PolarBear @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sat Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but you make it sound like the block chord scenario is Fire's fault.... :?
> ...



Understood - but it's not his composition. Why would he approach it differently?


----------



## PolarBear (Aug 1, 2009)

In what also Niah noted, performing single lines is different to striking block chords on a keyboard, which is what I thought to feel when listening to it.


----------



## FireGS (Aug 1, 2009)

Hal @ Sat Aug 01 said:


> am not sure but i remember he did this midi sometime ago only with symphobya may be and now he is redoing it with LAss and new Mix and reverb..



This.

Ironically, though, they are all single lines, but I'm looking at it, and I had everything quantized, because Symphobia had the random start times built into the samples. Hm.

Should I attempt to remake Adagio? xD


----------



## Lex (Aug 1, 2009)

manualy randomize note start times on EACH note...gently drop the dynamics at end of phrases by riding mod wheel or manualy editing them..and it should make a big difference...

aLex


----------



## FireGS (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I've already done, so I don't get why it's sounding so bad.. I should upload the MIDI for ya'll to check out.

I'm reworking my Symphobia+VSL Adagio for LASS right now. Hopefully that will be better. I'll post the first segment in a few minutes.


----------

